# plumber in queretaro



## eliaslane (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm an American living in Santiago de Queretaro Mexico. I have an issue with my water pump, bomba they call it, and need a reliable person who can fix it. Some basic English would be fine but mostly I need an honest handyman.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Any good plumber will know if it is an electrical or plumbing problem, or if the problem is the pump itself. If the latter, he will know where to take it to be repaired or replaced. If you don‘t know of a plumber, ask at the hardware store nearest you, or of your neighbors. They will know.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Surely, in Querétaro, a prosperous and industrious city of some one million people and the capital of said state, you can find a plumber without resorting to inquiries of an internet fórum entertained by foreigners none of whom probably reside or have ever visited that beautiful city You could better find a plumber just driving about town and inquiring of passers-by. We live in the much smaller and poverty stricken urban área of San Cristóbal de Las Casas and know one can hardly pass a corner at random without spotting a plumber.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

eliaslane said:


> I'm an American living in Santiago de Queretaro Mexico. I have an issue with my water pump, bomba they call it, and need a reliable person who can fix it. Some basic English would be fine but mostly I need an honest handyman.


Send some more posts and then send me a Private Message


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Any good plumber will know if it is an electrical or plumbing problem, or if the problem is the pump itself. If the latter, he will know where to take it to be repaired or replaced. If you don‘t know of a plumber, ask at the hardware store nearest you, or of your neighbors. They will know.


As you said, any GOOD plumber, the problem is to find a GOOD plumber


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Good plumber or good electrician are harder to come by..


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=GARYJ65;7025994]As you said, any GOOD plumber, the problem is to find a GOOD plumber[/QUOTE]_

We have found and repeatedly employed GOOD plumbers and electricians in both Chapala, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas - towns some 1500 kilometers distant from each other - one located in one of the most prosperous states in Mexico and one located in the poorest state in Mexico. We sure as hell did not come upon these technicians on internet fórums frequented by foreigners. We determined that these plumbers and electricians were competent when they accomplished what they promised to accomplish. A little elbow grease gets you down the road. Big Dan Johnson in Battle Creek gets you nowhere.


----------

